# Does Stream Download the Shows to iTunes?



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I have a networked receiver out in my Garage and I'd like to be able to watch TiVo'd stuff on the TV out there. Unfortunately there's no Ethernet cable out there so it's all wireless access only... I have an iPad connected to the Receiver out there and said receiver can control the iPad through iTunes. I can see playlists, Videos, Movies, etc. I think the Stream may solve my problem... especially if it downloads into itunes... 2 questions:

1. Does anyone happen to know if TiVo Stream places the shows it downloads to the iPad into iTunes so I can access them with my Network Receiver? 

3. Basically I'd like to watch TiVo'd shows in the Garage on my TV, but I have only wireless access out there. Any other solutions that anyone would like to suggest? I'm open...


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

The Stream does not place the shows into iTunes; they remain in the TiVo app and you watch them using that. 

I am very intrigued by this receiver that can control your iPad, though. What model is it?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

David Platt said:


> The Stream does not place the shows into iTunes; they remain in the TiVo app and you watch them using that.
> 
> I am very intrigued by this receiver that can control your iPad, though. What model is it?


Ah. I was afraid of that. Thanks David. 

The receiver I have is the Sony 1030. It's compatible with iPods, iPads, and iPhones, either through direct USB connection (audio and video) or via Airplay as well. The Sony is the only model I know of with WiFi and Bluetooth built-in. It works quite well. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Maybe I'm missing something but why wouldn't you just stream directly to the iPad using the TiVo app and the Stream?


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

bareyb said:


> I have a networked receiver out in my Garage and I'd like to be able to watch TiVo'd stuff on the TV out there. Unfortunately there's no Ethernet cable out there so it's all wireless access only... I have an iPad connected to the Receiver out there and said receiver can control the iPad through iTunes. I can see playlists, Videos, Movies, etc. I think the Stream may solve my problem... especially if it downloads into itunes... 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Does anyone happen to know if TiVo Stream places the shows it downloads to the iPad into iTunes so I can access them with my Network Receiver?
> 
> 3. Basically I'd like to watch TiVo'd shows in the Garage on my TV, but I have only wireless access out there. Any other solutions that anyone would like to suggest? I'm open...


TiVo desktop or kttmg can off loss and transcode programs albeit non copy protected one's, you can then stream or load them on other devices.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

windracer said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but why wouldn't you just stream directly to the iPad using the TiVo app and the Stream?


Well mainly because I'd rather see it on the much larger HD monitor that I have sitting right there. Doesn't look like Stream allows that in any form. Too bad too, it would be an awesome product with that feature. Apple is allowed to stream _anything_ to a large monitor (Airplay) so why can't TiVo? I already know the answer, but it does seem like a double standard.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

PCurry57 said:


> TiVo desktop or kttmg can off loss and transcode programs albeit non copy protected one's, you can then stream or load them on other devices.


I already have PyTivo up and running and I can pull shows from the TiVo to my laptop and then I could simply place them into iTunes I suppose. Would sure make things easier if we were able to just go directly to the Monitor though...

ETA: Nope. They have to be in M4V format. So I'd have to take an additional step and convert them. NOT convenient. I think I have TiVo Desktop around here and also seem to recall that Toast Titanium can do it too. It would be so much better if you could just use the external monitor without all these hassles. Bad job TiVo. Once again, you miss the boat by "this" much... Watching TV on the iPad is also an option, but not nearly as good as with a real Monitor.


----------



## BrooklynBlueEyes (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for this thread everyone! I had similar questions and this was very helpful.


----------

